# Profinet testen ohne Profinet-CPU



## HMIman (9 November 2015)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Gateway von CAN nach Profinet im Einsatz. Nun würde ich gerne die Profinet-Seite testen und prüfen, ob das Gateway die Daten liefert wie ich sie erwarte. Leider habe ich keine Profinet-CPU zur Verfügung o.ä.
Gibt es eine günstige und einfache Lösung die Profinet-Seite zu testen?

Vielen Dank!

HMIman


----------



## truga (11 November 2015)

Hallo HMIman,

ich kenne derzeit keinen kostenfreien "Simulator". Wenn du ohne SPS auskommen möchtest solltest du dir mal die Software Controller von http://www.sybera.de/ oder von 
https://www.bihl-wiedemann.de/de/produkte/software/produktselektor/s/bw3035.html anschauen.

Ob das in deinem Sinne günstig und einfach ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Gruß, truga


----------



## HMIman (11 November 2015)

Hallo truga,

vielen Dank für die Info. bihl-wiedemann habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch gefunden. sybera kenne ich. Schaue ich mir auch gerne noch mal an. Vielen Dank!
So richtig für Umme gibt es wohl nichts. So weit bin ich auch schon.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch die Hilscher-Karte CIFX 50 in einen PC einzubauen und mit CODESYS V3.5 zu programmieren. Die Karte ist voll echtzeitfähig. Das brauche ich eigentlich gar nicht! Und kommt kostenmäßig auch etwa auf die anderen Lösungen und man muss sich halt mit CODESYS auskennen.

HMIman


----------



## Aventinus (11 November 2015)

Evtl wäre ein Raspberry mit Codesys zum Testen auch was... Kannst aber auch nur du beurteilen


----------



## blue0cean (15 November 2015)

Installiere dir von der Beckhoff Webseite Twincat2 und aktiviere einen freien Netzwerkport als PN Port damit kann man im Freerun im 4ms Takt den Bus nach Teilnehmern scannen und E/A's simulieren. Durch 
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tcprofinetcontroller/html/generatetwincatprot.htm?id=33274
Bessere Lösung wäre eine CX8050/1 von besagtem Hersteller mit der entsprechenden Feldbusklemme i.d.R ist die Kombination unter 400Euro denn HW+SW+IBN ist der Gesamtpreis.


----------



## Matze001 (15 November 2015)

Oder die kleinste Siemens S7-1200 (1211C) für etwas um die 100€.

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Mir fällt gerade ein, es gibt ein Tool von Siemens mit dem man PN-Teilnehmer ohne Master in Betrieb nehmen kann um EA Checks zu machen.
Aber ein Name will mir nicht einfallen.


----------



## truga (15 November 2015)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Oder die kleinste Siemens S7-1200 (1211C) für etwas um die 100€.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...


Du meinst vielleicht Proneta?


----------



## HMIman (16 November 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Leider ist jetzt noch eine Anforderung dazu gekommen. Nun möchte mein Kunde den Test auch selbst durchführen. Allerdings kann ich bei ihm keine Programmierkenntnisse voraussetzen. Dadurch fallen dann Lösungen wie Pi mit CODESYS oder Beckhoff TwinCAT weg.
Bei Siemens wäre die Hardware kein Problem, allerdings muss man TIA dann trotzdem kaufen!? Oder gibt es da auch so eine Art Demo o.ä.? Das ist mir nicht bekannt.

Im Moment tendiere ich zu dem PROFINET-Mastersimulator von Bihl+Wiedemann. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## truga (20 November 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe den B&W PN Mastersimulator schon mal benutzt, und habe damit ein E/A Modul angesteuert.
Die Bedienung ist einfach. Auswahl der Schnittstelle und des daran angeschlossenen Geräts, Einlesen der GSDML Datei und Auswahl der Komponenten pro Slot.
Es öffnet sich dann ein Fenster in dem man die E/A Daten sehen und manipulieren kann.

Wenn du mir deine E-Mail Adresse schicken willst, kann ich dir ein Angebot schicken.

Gruß, truga


----------

